# Hi, Lucas from Brazil here



## lcsbiffi (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm Lucas, 20yo and I've known how to solve the cube for 2 years. About 1.5 year ago I dropped my F-II and all the caps popped off and I wasn't able to put it back together, so i put the cube aside for quite some time. After watching some videos from crazybadcuber and other cubers from youtube, I decided to buy a new cube (Type A DIY or something) and after assembling it I learned how to put my old cube back together lol.

I'm averaging lower 40's and my single pb was 34.30. My main goal now is to consistantly average around 30 and drop my pb from 34 to sub-30. 

Cheers!

P.S. : I may have used Marcel's topic as an model for mine lol


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Lucas! Welcome. These goals are very good to achieve, you will be there soon!


----------



## lcsbiffi (Sep 26, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Hi Lucas! Welcome. These goals are very good to achieve, you will be there soon!



Hey Marcel, it's nice that you're the first one to answer, your topic inspired me to create my own. 
By the way, congrats on your progress. You're improving at a very fast rate.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome! Are you using the FII or Type A as your main cube? I prefer the FII to the alpha cubes (too clicky for me).


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## lcsbiffi (Sep 26, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Welcome! Are you using the FII or Type A as your main cube? I prefer the FII to the alpha cubes (too clicky for me).



Right now I'm using the fII, the Type A keeps popping on me.


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi! You'll reach sub-30 in no time - just keep practicing and you'll be there!


----------



## lcsbiffi (Sep 26, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Hi! You'll reach sub-30 in no time - just keep practicing and you'll be there!



Hey, thanks


----------



## lcsbiffi (Sep 27, 2012)

Did another Ao12 today and was to embarassed to post it here. I guess today is not a good day


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 27, 2012)

lcsbiffi said:


> Did another Ao12 today and was to embarassed to post it here. I guess today is not a good day



Never be embarrased to show your times. Never. Also, try posting a video of a normal solve. We can easy say where you can improve then.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Sep 27, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Never be embarrased to show your times. Never. Also, try posting a video of a normal solve. We can easy say where you can improve then.



They were just to bad. Yesterday I scored some good times, high 30 but still under 40 seconds, but today it seems like I'm slower than ever.
About the video, i wanted to do that, but I can't find a good spot to place the camera :s maybe i can record one with my notebook's webcam, but i'm not sure it's going to be a good video. I'll give it a shot though.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Sep 27, 2012)

Ok, so I did record a video after all lol






My look ahead was horrible and my cube locked up quite a bit, but i actually got a good time in this solve


----------



## lcsbiffi (Sep 28, 2012)

Anyone ? :s


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 28, 2012)

That is a great solve!. Few tips:

-Turn more slow. Your turning is violently fast. That helps when you are sub 20, but for now you can get much much faster just by slowly turning and looking for the next pair in the last few turns of the current insertion.
-Try practice F2L only with no cube rotations. That is easy to practice and you will gain speed very fast.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Sep 28, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> That is a great solve!. Few tips:
> 
> -Turn more slow. Your turning is violently fast. That helps when you are sub 20, but for now you can get much much faster just by slowly turning and looking for the next pair in the last few turns of the current insertion.
> -Try practice F2L only with no cube rotations. That is easy to practice and you will gain speed very fast.



1 - I usually turn more slowly when I'm solving it. But I wanted to get a good time on video,
2 - I also do that, but I think you're right. It's more important to slow down a little and focus on my look ahead.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Sep 28, 2012)

Today's slow turning training day.
I really focused on my look ahead instead of speed, I'll probably keep this up for at least a week, maybe doing and Ao5 every couple of days to check my progress.


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 28, 2012)

Your algorithm execution is very good, and that is apparent in your last layer. You pause a lot in your F2L though, so I would recommend looking at badmephisto's lookahead videos. What was the actual time by the way?


----------



## lcsbiffi (Sep 28, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Your algorithm execution is very good, and that is apparent in your last layer. You pause a lot in your F2L though, so I would recommend looking at badmephisto's lookahead videos. What was the actual time by the way?



The actual time for the whole solve ? 35.35 secs.
And I know my F2L sucks, i get kinda lost while tracking the next pair.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Oct 1, 2012)

Ok, so I had one hour off work and I decided to do a quick AO12. Here are the results :

times : (36.84), 42.88, 47.31, (52.26), 39.73, 39.97, 38.63, 38.64, 41.26, 47.78, 38.75, 39.89
current avg5: 39.97 (σ = 1.26)
best avg5: 39.45 (σ = 0.71)

current avg12: 41.48 (σ = 3.45)
best avg12: 41.48 (σ = 3.45)

session avg: 41.48 (σ = 3.45)
session mean: 41.99


----------



## lcsbiffi (Oct 1, 2012)

Yay, I've just got a 29.94 (OLL Skip) hahaha Though I'm pretty sure I would have beaten my old PB, my look ahead on this one was insane


----------



## lcsbiffi (Oct 3, 2012)

Just got my lubix zhanchi today and all I can say is wow, just wow...


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 3, 2012)

Be prepared for new averages.. LOL


----------



## lcsbiffi (Oct 3, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Be prepared for new averages.. LOL



Yeah, I just beat my PB single haha 32.46


----------



## lcsbiffi (Oct 3, 2012)

ups, once again i beat my pb single haha 30.84


----------



## lcsbiffi (Oct 16, 2012)

Yay, I managed to beat my Ao5 and Ao12  from

Ao5: 37.80 Ao12: 39.14

to

Ao5: 34.30 Ao12: 36.12

It's not that much, but it's still progress.


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice! You are improving fast.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Oct 16, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Nice! You are improving fast.



Thanks Marcel, I've been doing a lot of slow solves to improve my look ahead.


----------



## Thaynara (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome buddy  Keep the hard work and one day your gonna be super fast.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Oct 16, 2012)

Thaynara said:


> Awesome buddy  Keep the hard work and one day your gonna be super fast.


Put yo hands up for Braziil \o/ Ha, I definitely hope so.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Oct 22, 2012)

Just beat my single PB e averages again 

single PB : 26.42 Ao5: 32.48 and Ao12: 35.19.

My goal is to have an average sub-30 by the end of the year.


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 22, 2012)

You will be there in two weeks am I guessing. You are going so fast... Incredible! Keep it up!


----------



## lcsbiffi (Oct 22, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> You will be there in two weeks am I guessing. You are going so fast... Incredible! Keep it up!



I'll have to work hard to get the sub-30 averages, since I still have to learn the PLLs (I'm using 2 look)


----------



## lcsbiffi (Oct 23, 2012)

I just did an average of 100 solves  







I'm happy with the result, I thought my average was going to be way higher.


----------



## BenVdd (Oct 23, 2012)

Thats a very nice Ao100 .. I don't even dare to attempt it, It would be too embarrasing


----------



## lcsbiffi (Oct 23, 2012)

BenVdd said:


> Thats a very nice Ao100 .. I don't even dare to attempt it, It would be too embarrasing



Dude, it's a very satisfying activity, and it's also a good practice hahaha


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow! Nice Ao100! You passed me in speed. Way to go. I agree, big sessions (for us newbies is a Ao100 a loooooong session) are good for practice. If you regular do that you will get faster.

Edit: I thought the 31.28 was Ao 100. But if I look closer I see the 35 something. Still awesome result.


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 23, 2012)

Btw, Lucas and Ben. Are you already joining this competition: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?21411-quot-NEW-quot-Race-to-Sub-30!


----------



## BenVdd (Oct 23, 2012)

I will consider it 
Don't really have an excuse not to give it a shot really


----------



## lcsbiffi (Oct 23, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Btw, Lucas and Ben. Are you already joining this competition: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?21411-quot-NEW-quot-Race-to-Sub-30!



Joining it right now


----------



## lcsbiffi (Nov 1, 2012)

My times for round 131 in the race to sub-30.

Round 131
F2L BH

times : 37.02, 37.65, 40.02, 31.78, 31.70, 32.00, 42.42, 34.85, 32.97, 34.15, 33.21, 36.15
average : 34.98


----------



## lcsbiffi (Nov 5, 2012)

I did another average of 100 and broke all my averages hahaha







 sub-30 averages (except for the ao100) \o/


----------



## Hunter (Nov 5, 2012)

I like the red text you are using.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Nov 5, 2012)

Hunter said:


> I like the red text you are using.



Yeah, I personally think it doesn't strain my eyes too much  it's good for long sessions like that one.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Nov 5, 2012)

Er, I just found out that I uploaded the wrong screenshot hahaha

here is the correct one






check out my new averages \o/


----------



## lcsbiffi (Nov 5, 2012)

JEEESSUS, what going wrong with photobcket ? --' im going to re-upload the picture when i get home.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Nov 5, 2012)

leeeet's see


----------



## lcsbiffi (Nov 5, 2012)

Now that I was able to upload the corred picture, no one is caring about it anymore  hha feels sad


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 5, 2012)

Sub 30!! Awesome Lucas! Green with envy over here..


----------



## lcsbiffi (Nov 5, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Sub 30!! Awesome Lucas! Green with envy over here..



I'm pretty sure my sub-30 averages have more to do with luck than skill hahaha I'm just going to consider myself a sub30 solver when I graduate from the 'race to sub-30".


----------



## lcsbiffi (Nov 6, 2012)

I filmed another of my solves  it was a 26.53 solve, check it out and give some feedback haha


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 6, 2012)

Can't find a single point of critique. Nice slow turning in F2L. If I do that I get 40 second solves. You have a very good style. Maybe less rotations would be nice. But then again, I think you use them for finding pairs.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey,

I've been doing Ao100 every weekend, and every weekend I break at least one of my averages  so that's kinda nice.
Today I broke my Ao5 and my PB Single, from 27.93 to 26.36 and from 22.82 to 22.04


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 12, 2012)

Good stuff Lucas. You will get a Ao100 sub 30 soon


----------



## lcsbiffi (Nov 12, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Good stuff Lucas. You will get a Ao100 sub 30 soon



I really hope so. I have to stop being such a lazy ass and learn the rest of the pll's tho


----------



## lcsbiffi (Nov 26, 2012)

YAY, my first ao50 sub 30  I'm really happy with it.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Nov 26, 2012)

btw, new pb single with 20.66


----------



## lcsbiffi (Nov 27, 2012)

someone ?  lol


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice Ao50 sub 30! Did you do 50 more solves to complete a sub 30 Ao100?


----------



## lcsbiffi (Nov 27, 2012)

got 23 seconds with this scramble ( D B U2 B' L2 U2 L D2 R U2 B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D L2 D L2 B2 ). Really easy cross and the f2l pairs just popped up hahah


----------



## lcsbiffi (Nov 27, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Nice Ao50 sub 30! Did you do 50 more solves to complete a sub 30 Ao100?



I got too excited with the sub30 average of 50 that I forgot to do the other 50 solves haha And I was at work ( I work as a private English teacher, so I have a lot of free time there ) and had a class to give haha


----------



## BenVdd (Nov 27, 2012)

nice ao50 !  See, i'm not that far ahead of you, i've only had a sub30 ao50 for like a week or so 

also nice best time  I know i can't get that every time i do an ao100


----------



## lcsbiffi (Nov 27, 2012)

BenVdd said:


> nice ao50 !  See, i'm not that far ahead of you, i've only had a sub30 ao50 for like a week or so
> 
> also nice best time  I know i can't get that every time i do an ao100



But you're still faster haha I need to learn the rest of the PLL's (I know like 7 of them)


----------



## lcsbiffi (Nov 28, 2012)

Well, these are my times for round 135 (sub30 race), and I'm pretty sure this is my third sub30 round in a row, so I'm probably going to graduate hahaha

average: 29.10
times: 29.91, 27.07, 27.88, 27.68, 33.86, 30.93, (25.55), (35.96), 26.11, 27.55, 27.01, 32.98


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice! Can you imagion what your times will be when you know all the PLL cases or even better OLL and PLL..


----------



## lcsbiffi (Nov 28, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Nice! Can you imagion what your times will be when you know all the PLL cases or even better OLL and PLL..



Yeah, I noticed that whenever I get one of the PLL's I know, my solves are between 24~26 whereas my solves using 2look are always between 28~29.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Dec 3, 2012)

HOLY SHIIIIIT I just did a 15 seconds solve while testing this new timer for my galaxy s III







It was just too fast ><


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 3, 2012)

Awesome! Scramble?


----------



## lcsbiffi (Dec 3, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Awesome! Scramble?



I didn't get the scramble and I can't retrieve it from the timer app :S sorry


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 3, 2012)

The export buttons smells like it exports scrables


----------



## lcsbiffi (Dec 3, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> The export buttons smells like it exports scrables



Yeah, I tried that but it exported the results somewhere in my sd card and I just can't find it lol 

p.s.: Well, I looked at what it exported and it just shows the date and the time of the solve  too sad.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Dec 13, 2012)

Timed an average of 12 and "broke" my Ao12 lol

*Average of 12*: 28.10
times: 29.95, 29.39, (25.09), 29.55, 27.86, (30.30), 27.30, 25.94, 30.08, 29.40, 25.84, 25.68


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice. I think it is time to break your Ao100 also


----------



## lcsbiffi (Dec 13, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Nice. I think it is time to break your Ao100 also



Yeah, I think so too haha I'm going to try it today when I get home (or if I have a free class at work)


----------



## lcsbiffi (Dec 13, 2012)

Just as asked, I broke my Ao5, Ao12, Ao50 and Ao100 lol

*Average of 100*: 27.83

*best time*: 19.71
*worst time*: 39.08


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 14, 2012)

OMG.. You went from 30 something to 27.83. That is ridiculous. I am green with envy..  I might do a Ao100 later today if I can find the time.


----------



## BenVdd (Dec 14, 2012)

dat ao100  i should practice some more ^^


----------



## Gordon (Dec 14, 2012)

Respect!

If I have time tomorrow, I will also do an avg of 100. I would be more than happy if would get an average which is 10 seconds above yours!


----------



## lcsbiffi (Dec 14, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> OMG.. You went from 30 something to 27.83. That is ridiculous. I am green with envy..  I might do a Ao100 later today if I can find the time.


I was on a good streak yesterday, even I was surprised with my times. 



BenVdd said:


> dat ao100  i should practice some more ^^


I tried to also put my times on the last post, but I used a different timer (cstimer) and I wasn't able to get the times


----------



## lcsbiffi (Dec 14, 2012)

Gordon said:


> Respect!
> 
> If I have time tomorrow, I will also do an avg of 100. I would be more than happy if would get an average which is 10 seconds above yours!



Thanks. As everybody says, practice practice practice and you'll get good times


----------



## lcsbiffi (Dec 14, 2012)

Times of my Ao100



Spoiler



time	ao5	ao12
1	21.67	-	-
2	29.63	-	-
3	27.98	-	-
4	24.35	-	-
5	28.01	26.78	-
6	24.67	26.89	-
7	24.73	25.79	-
8	28.76	25.80	-
9	25.81	26.19	-
10	25.95	25.50	-
11	19.71	25.50	-
12	26.48	26.08	25.84
13	29.25	26.08	26.60
14	24.32	25.58	26.11
15	30.91	26.68	26.23
16	31.15	28.88	26.89
17	19.87	28.16	26.07
18	29.67	28.30	26.57
19	35.39	30.57	27.22
20	30.53	30.45	27.39
21	25.66	28.62	27.38
22	26.81	29.00	27.46
23	38.13	30.91	29.01
24	24.37	27.66	28.80
25	24.10	25.61	28.29
26	26.71	25.96	28.53
27	29.95	27.01	28.43
28	22.85	25.06	27.60
29	27.01	25.94	28.02
30	31.20	27.89	28.17
31	28.53	28.50	27.49
32	27.56	27.70	27.19
33	21.26	27.70	26.91
34	26.26	27.45	26.85
35	20.87	25.03	25.86
36	28.95	25.03	26.32
37	28.24	25.25	26.73
38	31.54	27.82	27.18
39	28.87	28.69	27.07
40	29.95	29.26	27.78
41	28.59	29.14	27.94
42	28.39	29.14	27.66
43	27.43	28.62	27.55
44	25.70	28.14	27.37
45	29.68	28.14	28.21
46	28.14	27.99	28.39
47	24.32	27.09	28.39
48	29.90	27.84	28.49
49	28.27	28.70	28.49
50	31.45	28.77	28.49
51	23.77	27.50	28.04
52	26.34	28.17	27.68
53	29.38	28.00	27.75
54	31.26	28.99	28.04
55	22.20	26.49	27.67
56	30.19	28.64	28.12
57	29.86	29.81	28.14
58	29.19	29.75	28.25
59	39.08	29.75	28.96
60	31.05	30.37	29.08
61	22.06	30.03	28.47
62	21.80	27.43	27.53
63	35.76	29.62	28.73
64	31.48	28.20	29.24
65	28.41	27.32	29.15
66	21.21	27.23	28.20
67	26.87	28.92	28.67
68	27.36	27.54	28.38
69	26.68	26.97	28.07
70	32.11	26.97	28.36
71	28.29	27.50	27.61
72	26.43	27.44	27.15
73	26.75	27.24	27.62
74	29.81	28.28	28.42
75	32.12	28.28	28.42
76	23.30	27.66	27.60
77	28.20	28.25	27.58
78	29.73	29.24	28.22
79	29.03	28.99	28.44
80	36.87	28.99	28.91
81	26.76	28.99	28.92
82	37.22	31.88	29.40
83	22.10	30.89	28.90
84	31.73	31.78	29.43
85	24.38	27.62	29.19
86	28.40	28.17	29.05
87	30.95	27.91	28.93
88	22.72	27.91	28.88
89	34.14	27.91	29.47
90	23.97	27.77	28.89
91	32.70	29.21	29.26
92	23.95	26.87	27.97
93	31.23	29.30	28.42
94	30.76	28.65	28.08
95	28.00	29.99	28.61
96	32.70	29.99	28.70
97	24.88	29.99	28.75
98	25.01	27.92	28.41
99	27.47	26.83	28.07
100	29.24	27.24	28.60


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't understand why there are 3 times after for example number 100? Nice times btw


----------



## Gordon (Dec 15, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> I don't understand why there are 3 times after for example number 100? Nice times btw



first time is the solve, second the czrrent avg if 5 and the third the avg of 12


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 15, 2012)

Ah, that makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Dec 15, 2012)

Gordon said:


> first time is the solve, second the czrrent avg if 5 and the third the avg of 12



lol thanks for explaining that.


----------



## BenVdd (Dec 16, 2012)

and you lot where scared I was getting better than you guys...


----------



## lcsbiffi (Dec 22, 2012)

Ao12 of the day
Average: 25.75 (broke my previous ao12 by 0.10 lol)
times: 25.23, 24.11, 24.24, 27.59, 28.43, 29.78, 21.95, 25.36, 24.98, 28.50, 22.02, 27.00

also broke my ao5 by almost 1 sec. (24.12)


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice!!!


----------



## lcsbiffi (Dec 23, 2012)

So, I'm thinking about going to my first competition on January 20th, but I'm not sure if I will be in town for that  I'm sad lol


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 23, 2012)

That is real fun. I have entered one competition and I am aready looking forward to the next one. I will go to any comp that is max 2 hours drive from home.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Dec 23, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> That is real fun. I have entered one competition and I am aready looking forward to the next one. I will go to any comp that is max 2 hours drive from home.



From what I saw on google maps, the place of the competition is about 40 minute drive from me place. Pretty close 

btw @MarcelP, I was searching for a friend of mine who is also called Marcel on Facebook, and I think I might have found you there lol it was a guy named Marcel, from Holland :O


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 23, 2012)

My lastname is Poots. Yes, I am on Facebook.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Dec 23, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> My lastname is Poots. Yes, I am on Facebook.



Omg, that Was you :O lol
btw, In Brazil, we say "poots" like and exclamation or something haha (assuming you pronounce poots like 'puts')


----------



## lcsbiffi (Dec 24, 2012)

I received today my Guhong v2 and wittwo (both stickerless) lol I guess I could call them my Christmas gifts haha

So I did an averge of 12 on both, 

*Wittwo Ao12* using LBL

Average:* 14.16*
times: 11.67, 12.31, 12.67, 10.69, (27.27), 13.77, 17.41, 10.78, (8.87), 12.34, 14.05, 18.13

*Guhong v2* 
average:* 30.47*
times: 27.53, 26.25, (22.67), 36.10, 31.61, 25.58, 25.62, 26.69, 36.90, 29.97, (41.11), 35.57

From what I've seen, I still prefer my lubix Zhanchi, but I'll keep using the guhong till it's completely broken in.


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 24, 2012)

Is the Wittwo a V2? If so, how do you like it? I am thinking about getting one.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Dec 24, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Is the Wittwo a V2? If so, how do you like it? I am thinking about getting one.



I don't know, I threw the box out and the store's website doesn't show the version


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 24, 2012)

If it is grindy then it is V1.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Dec 24, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> If it is grindy then it is V1.



I have no idea what kind of adjective 'grindy' is haha


----------



## lcsbiffi (Dec 24, 2012)

From what I've seen in a couple videos, mine is the v1 because it's all scratchy and stuff. But it's still better than my lanlan.


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 24, 2012)

To grind? When you put your tooth on each other and make a side ways movement? LOL I think you have a V1 since the V2 is supposed to be more smooth.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Dec 26, 2012)

Wtf happened to the last posts ? They disappeared :O lol

btw, I did another Ao12 with my Guhong
average: 28.84
times: 36.27, 26.67, 31.40, 25.40, 32.13, 30.40, 26.62, 29.18, 38.50, 25.28, 22.23, 25.00

I think I'll just use it as a practice cube, since it's considerably slower than my Zhanchi and it also locks up more.


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 26, 2012)

It will get better. After a 1000 solves or so there will be less difference with your Zhanchi. I have a stickerless Guhong too and it is really smooth and fast. In the beginning it felt bumpy als akward..


----------



## lcsbiffi (Dec 26, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> It will get better. After a 1000 solves or so there will be less difference with your Zhanchi. I have a stickerless Guhong too and it is really smooth and fast. In the beginning it felt bumpy als akward..



I'm finding it weird because it doesn't cut corners as well as the Zhanchi and some other reasons that I don't know how to put in word lol I'll keep using it until it's completely broken in though.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok, I did another Ao12 to compare the stickerless guhong with my Zhanchi

*Ao12 Guhong*
average: 28.08
times: 29.08, 29.14, 31.17, (33.95), 27.50, 24.62, 26.13, 27.32, 29.07, 25.91, 30.81, (23.34)

*Ao12 Zhanchi*
average: 25.75
times:29.89, 23.72, 23.50, 25.84, 25.43, 27.10, (31.07), 25.19, 22.83, 26.37, 27.62, (16.06)

btw, the scramble for the 16.06 was U2 L2 D B2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 L2 F R B U F2 D U F' U2 L'


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 28, 2012)

Got a 29.69 on that one


----------



## lcsbiffi (Dec 29, 2012)

My 4x4 SS came in today  now I'm looking for a good Yau tutorial to learn how to solve it. Do you guys know of any ?


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 29, 2012)

I watched some video's on Youtube about edge pairing, But do everything intuitive. For last edges and parity I use this cheetsheet:

http://www.kungfoomanchu.com/guides/andy-klise-4x4x4-guide-v2.pdf


----------



## lcsbiffi (Dec 29, 2012)

I figured out what I was doing wrong. I didn't know you could have parity while solving the edges


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jan 3, 2013)

I did an Ao12 relay with my zhanchi and my guhong, here is the result

*Ao12 average*: 57.52
*times*:59.47, 59.61, 58.35, 51.60, (51.20), 1:01.63, 1:00.38, 52.40, 1:05.80, 54.20, (1:14.64), 51.73

the 1:14 was a complete disaster. I messed up one f2l pair and the pll --' gosh


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jan 7, 2013)

Yay, I had my first sub-10 Ao12 on my 2x2 

Ao12 Wittwo
average: 9.62
times: (4.04), 10.32, 13.21, 8.09, (21.68), 9.41, 8.99, 8.29, 9.27, 11.73, 7.38, 9.46


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jan 7, 2013)

wooohool, I also beat my ao5 and ao12 (first sub-25 ao12 )

*Ao12 3x3*
*average:* 24.67
*times:* (20.41), 23.51, 23.04, 25.01, 21.52, 27.26, (31.53), 23.62, 23.33, 28.11, 27.43, 23.83

Decreased my ao5 from 24.12 to 22.69, and my ao12 from 25.75 to 24.67


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow, great improvement! How do you train? Just solve and solve and solve?


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jan 8, 2013)

Basically that. A couple of days ago I used the f2l practice mode in prisma timer to see if I could improve, but I 'm not patient enough for it, so I usually do some slow solves to get my look ahead going before doing fast solves


----------



## JE007 (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow, I didn't know that there was a F2L trainer in prisma timer!
Thanks for that


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jan 8, 2013)

JE007 said:


> Wow, I didn't know that there was a F2L trainer in prisma timer!
> Thanks for that



you're welcome  It's quite a useful tool haha


----------



## moralsh (Jan 8, 2013)

JE007 said:


> Wow, I didn't know that there was a F2L trainer in prisma timer!
> Thanks for that



You also have an easy cross scrambler if you want to raise your spirits


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jan 8, 2013)

moralsh said:


> You also have an easy cross scrambler if you want to raise your spirits



Good reason to use that hahaha


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jan 11, 2013)

Did a horrible ao100 today 







a lot of 30+ solves.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 11, 2013)

Well, horrible? Less than half a second from your current Ao100 PB. Come on man. That is great stuff. I just did an Ao50 color neutral, now I start a Ao50 on white/yellow.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jan 11, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Well, horrible? Less than half a second from your current Ao100 PB. Come on man. That is great stuff. I just did an Ao50 color neutral, now I start a Ao50 on white/yellow.



I don't know, I felt some of the solves were really sloppy. :s I'll try it again today and see if I get some better results, also I need to practice for my competition (jan 20th)


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jan 13, 2013)

I ordered a QJ 3rd gen timer, is it good? Can I plug it on my computer to use prisma timer?


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 13, 2013)

No, I also have the QJ and it's not for computer. Only for practice for competition


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jan 13, 2013)

I saw the description of the 3rd gen timer and it said you could use it on the pc  I've been deceived


----------



## manstrong (Jan 13, 2013)

You can plug them into your computer.... you just need a couple wires that they don't give you.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jan 13, 2013)

What kind of wires?


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jan 15, 2013)

Anyone ?


----------



## brunopini (Jan 15, 2013)

hey Lucas! nice to see a brazilian thread in here!  im new to the forum and i couldnt help but notice youve improved really fast!! I dont know if you told us your secret yet cause my internet is being a b*tch and doesnt let me go through all the pages.. anyway! how do you train? and do you know all your OLLS and PLLS?


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jan 15, 2013)

brunopini said:


> hey Lucas! nice to see a brazilian thread in here!  im new to the forum and i couldnt help but notice youve improved really fast!! I dont know if you told us your secret yet cause my internet is being a b*tch and doesnt let me go through all the pages.. anyway! how do you train? and do you know all your OLLS and PLLS?



Hey bruno, in fact I've never trained seriously. I usually do some slow solves to practice lookahead and recognition, but that's about it. Now I'm trying to learn all the PLL's (I know around 15 or 16, I still have 1 G perm, the N perms and other that I can't remember now.)

Btw, are you going to SESC pompeia Open this weekend ?


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jan 15, 2013)

Did an Ao12 today afters 2 days only doing slow solves and not timing myself.

*Ao12*
*average*:
*times*:24.20, 24.86, 25.84, (22.35), 27.11, 28.54, 28.85, 25.68, (38.30), 26.10, 26.03, 29.96

From what I was able to notice, I can see that my times are getting more consistent, it's already an improvement since I was stuck in the 28ish barrier


----------



## brunopini (Jan 16, 2013)

lcsbiffi said:


> Hey bruno, in fact I've never trained seriously. I usually do some slow solves to practice lookahead and recognition, but that's about it. Now I'm trying to learn all the PLL's (I know around 15 or 16, I still have 1 G perm, the N perms and other that I can't remember now.)
> 
> Btw, are you going to SESC pompeia Open this weekend ?



i actually am! it will be my first official competition im kinda nervous that my times will be bad hahaha are you coming?


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jan 16, 2013)

brunopini said:


> i actually am! it will be my first official competition im kinda nervous that my times will be bad hahaha are you coming?



I sure am, but only on sunday because I live in Santo André, it's far from the competition place haha I'm also kinda nervous. If I manage to get sub 28 average I'll be more than satisfied haha


----------



## brunopini (Jan 16, 2013)

lcsbiffi said:


> I sure am, but only on sunday because I live in Santo André, it's far from the competition place haha I'm also kinda nervous. If I manage to get sub 28 average I'll be more than satisfied haha



im guessing if you have a sub 28 average of 100 you will probably make it! hahaha hopefully we see each other there!


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jan 17, 2013)

brunopini said:


> im guessing if you have a sub 28 average of 100 you will probably make it! hahaha hopefully we see each other there!



I hope so, and don't hesitate to talk to me if you see me there 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ao20*
*average*: 27.32
*times*:29.96, 25.82, 25.63, 26.72, 29.02, 25.16, 28.55, 30.12, 27.80, 25.55, 22.76, 27.33, 27.97, 30.25, 34.02, 27.52, 29.41, 22.23, (21.51), 29.95


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi Lucas,

Go get them today! I hope you will have some good times at your first WCA competition!


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jan 21, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Hi Lucas,
> 
> Go get them today! I hope you will have some good times at your first WCA competition!



Sorry disappointing you, but I didn't get good times  I think my nervousness got the best of me.
My best solve was 30 sec, my cube popped on the 4th solve (I was supposed to finish this solve in 25ish secs) and I had a +2 on one of the solves  My friend recorded the solves for me, when I get home I'm going to upload at least one of them to youtube and post it here


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 21, 2013)

30 seconds is not too bad. My best time on my first competition was 34 seconds. Looking forward to the video


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jan 21, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> 30 seconds is not too bad. My best time on my first competition was 34 seconds. Looking forward to the video



As soon as I get home from work I'm uploading it


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jan 21, 2013)

There you guys, I uploaded my first solve (was nervous as hell) and my pop :S also, sorry about the video format, it was recorded with my phone.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah, I saw that you had a yellow face completed at 20 seconds so only a pll was needed to finish for a 23 seconds solve or so.. Too bad. Next time you will get it!


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jan 22, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Yeah, I saw that you had a yellow face completed at 20 seconds so only a pll was needed to finish for a 23 seconds solve or so.. Too bad. Next time you will get it!



Yeah, my guess is that I was very nervous on my two first solves, but when I came to the third (the one in which the cube popped) I was more relaxed, that's why I was doing well, but after the pop I just lost it


----------



## brunopini (Jan 25, 2013)

Are you coming to São Paulo Open Lucas?


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't think so, my girlfriend would probably kill me if I ditched her for another weekend to attend another competition lol I'm definitely going to another comp this year though. Btw, how was your result in sesc?


----------



## brunopini (Jan 25, 2013)

lcsbiffi said:


> I don't think so, my girlfriend would probably kill me if I ditched her for another weekend to attend another competition lol I'm definitely going to another comp this year though. Btw, how was your result in sesc?



hahaha indeed.. Well my night out on last friday would ruin my times so I decided not to go haha That's why I'm going this weekend! I saw the video you posted, it's a pretty nice average counting the pressure and all! That pop kinda ruined it though  Why don't you try the Zhanchi? Mine has never popped!


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 26, 2013)

What cube did you use Lucas? Zhanchi would also have been my first choise on a cometition. Although all my PB's are with my LingYun I trust my Zhanchi more in the popping area .


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jan 26, 2013)

Believe it or not, I was using a zhanchi. The turning was so rough that I was able to pop a zhanchi. :s

-----------------------------------------
btw, my 9 o'clock student didn't come, so I did an Ao12 and got a pretty good time 

*Ao12*

*average*: 26.16
*times*:(21.28), 24.20, 29.53, 23.96, 29.50, (32.99), 23.88, 29.02, 24.20, 25.83, 25.49, 25.96


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jan 27, 2013)

I did an ao12 of my cross, cross+f2l, oll and pll

*Ao12 Cross*: 3.23
*Ao12 Cross+f2l*: 16.08
*Ao12 OLL*: 3.24
*Ao12 PLL*: 4.12

Given these results, my ful stepl ao12 should be around 23 seconds but, as you can see from my previous ao12, that's not true


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 27, 2013)

No, that is because transition from cross to pairing, to oll, to pll takes time too. Right now i am learning full oll. I see myself sometimes stare for like 2 seconds figuring out what alg to perform.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jan 27, 2013)

Oo geez, guess I didn't take that into account :s oh well, gotta practice more to get consistent sub 25 averages until April


----------



## lcsbiffi (Feb 1, 2013)

Did an Ao100 and broke my pb (except for single)

*Ao100*
average of 100: 26.29
average of 50: 25.98
average of 12: 24.07
average of 5: 22.58

times:


Spoiler



22.08, 28.78, 27.22, 26.26, 21.55, 27.13, 22.43, 29.34, 28.68, 29.10, 25.57, 25.11, 21.12, 30.50, 21.37, 25.16, 22.61, 30.45, 26.51, 25.66, 26.62, 24.09, 20.83, 33.05, 25.90, 29.50, 26.78, 24.02, 26.93, 26.36, 32.32, 26.01, 23.66, 29.71, 35.62, 29.03, 27.15, 25.63, 24.57, 22.35, 33.86, 22.41, 25.01, 26.26, 27.06, 22.91, 36.43, 27.99, 30.26, 23.07, 26.10, 34.77, 28.33, 35.65, 25.32, 20.41, 24.30, 29.04, 25.88, 31.35, 26.07, 23.65, 22.71, 23.69, 21.22, 22.22, 22.80, 25.25, 23.46, 28.20, 27.69, 23.14, 26.54, 30.31, 23.23, 24.34, 24.26, 28.62, 34.70, 41.20, 21.53, 21.39, 27.91, 24.24, 25.03, 30.66, 26.34, 28.26, 29.56, 28.41, 22.23, 20.12, 25.42, 21.94, 27.35, 23.64, 27.42, 27.79, 29.90, 28.29


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow, good times! When are you going to start colour neutral? The faster you get, the harder it is to switch


----------



## lcsbiffi (Feb 1, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Wow, good times! When are you going to start colour neutral? The faster you get, the harder it is to switch



Probably never. I'm just to lazy when it comes to learning new things  I still haven't learned all the PLL's (I still have 6 to go) and I still can't solve the 4x4 without looking at the algs haha I guess I'm going to keep training the 3x3 until I'm sub-20, then I'll start focusing on other things. 

Btw Marcel, have you already pre ordered your PanShi ? I'll definitely get one for my birthday


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes, I have pre ordered a pre-lubed, black, half bright stickered PanShi. It will be hard waiting all those months...


----------



## lcsbiffi (Feb 1, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Yes, I have pre ordered a pre-lubed, black, half bright stickered PanShi. It will be hard waiting all those months...



Uh, nice  Where did you order it from?


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 1, 2013)

Here : http://www.puzzleaddictions.com/dayan-vi-panshi-pre-order/


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow you went all the way with that one hehe. Mine is a DIY kit. It'll be a loooong wait that is for sure *giggle*


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 2, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Wow you went all the way with that one hehe. Mine is a DIY kit. It'll be a loooong wait that is for sure *giggle*



Yes, thanks for the PB with the link.  I just love to cube right away after receiving a package and not worry about assembling and tentioning and lubing etc. Ha ha ha..


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh I love that part.. makes the cube mine so to speak. Plus.. if I get it I will take it apart anyway, so best get a kit


----------



## lcsbiffi (Feb 2, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Oh I love that part.. makes the cube mine so to speak. Plus.. if I get it I will take it apart anyway, so best get a kit



Even though I hate setting the tensions correctly, I do enjoy taking my cubes apart and assembling them again


----------



## lcsbiffi (Feb 4, 2013)

Quick Ao12 of the day

*Ao12*
*average*: 25.09
*times*: 26.06, (21.72), 24.21, 22.74, 24.87, 24.55, 29.08, 27.54, 25.60, 24.99, 26.76, 23.56

While warming up for this average of 12 I got a 18.xx solve  feels bad it wasn't on the actual ao12


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice.. you will be sub 20 soon.  

My only timed solves of the day:

Best average of 12: 28.25
1-12 - (24.25) 24.84 27.15 29.57 26.71 29.44 28.78 26.67 28.89 28.26 (32.37) 32.14

pretty awesome..no white crosses in there


----------



## lcsbiffi (Feb 4, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Nice.. you will be sub 20 soon.
> 
> My only timed solves of the day:
> 
> ...


geez, I really hate 28 second averages haha I think I was stuck with them for """"so long"""" that I can't even see one >.>


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 4, 2013)

At this time I like any sub 31 average .. I expect to be true sub 25 in less than 3 - 4 months though.. I still see progress every month. Now that I do not have to focus on becoming color neutral I can go back to learning OLL's and train speed (in last layer).


----------



## lcsbiffi (Feb 4, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> At this time I like any sub 31 average .. I expect to be true sub 25 in less than 3 - 4 months though.. I still see progress every month. Now that I do not have to focus on becoming color neutral I can go back to learning OLL's and train speed (in last layer).



I think you're going to be sub 25 in no time  well, gotta go to college  classes start today


----------



## lcsbiffi (Feb 6, 2013)

Did a quick ao12 before going to college and got really nice times 

*ao12*

*average*: 23.90
*times*: 24.55, 21.63, 21.80, 26.30, 25.76, 24.64, 22.18, 22.61, (31.03), 25.61, (19.32), 23.93

beat my pb ao12


----------



## lcsbiffi (Feb 14, 2013)

Ao12 of the day

*Ao12*

*average*: 24.66
*times*: (15.89), 27.18, 24.97, 22.57, 19.51, 27.61, 23.84, 22.74, 28.42, 22.85, 26.88, (28.86)

btw, achievement unlocked "two sub-20 in one ao12"


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 14, 2013)

Ohh the 15.89 s nice  I had two sub 20's in one Ao100 LOL..


----------



## lcsbiffi (Feb 14, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Ohh the 15.89 s nice  I had two sub 20's in one Ao100 LOL..



I almost stopped due to euphorism when I got the second sub-20 lol


----------



## lcsbiffi (Feb 16, 2013)

*Ao12* of the day (done at work lol)

*Average*: 23.69
*Times*: 23.97, (18.07), 18.77, 22.64, (34.08), 27.68, 25.38, 21.63, 26.97, 27.13, 28.90, 23.78

Also, I beat my old ao5  now it's 21.79 :O


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 16, 2013)

Awesomness! You are going great. Too bad you are a p***y that can only solve white crosses.. LOL


----------



## lcsbiffi (Feb 16, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Awesomness! You are going great. Too bad you are a p***y that can only solve white crosses.. LOL



I'm happy with my white crosses, alright? Haha

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lcsbiffi (Feb 19, 2013)

First Ao5 4x4 EVER.

*Ao5 4x4*
*average*: 4:07.52
*times*: (3:41.26), 4:18.92, 3:41.35, (4:22.29), DNF(3:37.44)

lol thank God I just do it for fun and not competitively.


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 19, 2013)

That is actually not too bad. All my solves are over 5 minutes


----------



## Gordon (Feb 19, 2013)

Marcel's right. That are good times for the first timed avg of 5.
If you practice more, you will be sub 3 mins in no time...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 19, 2013)

Indeed!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## cxinlee (Feb 19, 2013)

Your better than me because I can't solve 4x4x4 because I'm lazy to learn the parities


----------



## lcsbiffi (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you guys for the positive feedback, I'll keep practicing the 4x4  



cxinlee said:


> Your better than me because I can't solve 4x4x4 because I'm lazy to learn the parities



I still haven't memorized the oll parity, I just know the pll one  

Enviado de meu GT-I9300 usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## lcsbiffi (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, since it's been quite some time since I last timed myself, I thought it would be good to do a quick ao12 session 

*Ao12*

*average*: 24.31
*times*: (29.47), 23.63, 24.25, 23.05, 27.75, 20.61, (19.61), 24.92, 26.22, 26.54, 22.43, 23.65

just a RL information: I haven't really cubed these last few days because I FINALLY got an internship at a big newspaper  so I was running after some documents and papers from college and work. I pretty happy tho


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 1, 2013)

lcsbiffi said:


> .. because I FINALLY got an internship at a big newspaper ... I pretty happy tho



Congrats! That is good stuff. nice times. I got my first sub 25 Ao12 today.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Mar 2, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Congrats! That is good stuff. nice times. I got my first sub 25 Ao12 today.



Yeah, now we can consider ourselves 'almost' fast lol


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 2, 2013)

ROFL! Makes me slow then hahahha

Congrats on the internship!


----------



## lcsbiffi (Mar 3, 2013)

Hells yeah, hangover average of 12 \o/ went out yesterday with my girfriend and some friends to celebrate my 21st birthday and got kinda drunk 

here' the *Ao12* (no warmup)

*average*: 24.02
*times*:20.79, 22.31, 22.61, 22.37, (27.23), 24.81, 25.60, 25.86, 26.12, 24.07, (20.66), 25.68

the first two solves were supposed to be sub20, but I wasn't warmed up and the cube locked up a little on me.

edit: wohooo also beat my previous ao5 and ao12 by 0.05 sec


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 3, 2013)

Ohhh happy b-day!! 

I am 21 as well.. with 19 years of experience *giggle*

Hope you had fun despite the drunk


----------



## lcsbiffi (Mar 3, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Ohhh happy b-day!!
> 
> I am 21 as well.. with 19 years of experience *giggle*
> 
> Hope you had fun despite the drunk



Thanks  and I didn't get THAT drunk, just kinda dizzy lol


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 3, 2013)

lcsbiffi said:


> Hells yeah, hangover average of 12 \o/ went out yesterday with my girfriend and some friends to celebrate my 21st birthday and got kinda drunk



Congratulations! And nice Ao12.. wow man, when will I ever beat you?


----------



## lcsbiffi (Mar 3, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Congratulations! And nice Ao12.. wow man, when will I ever beat you?



I guess that you'll reach me soon. The only reason I'm faster than you now is because I didn't try to change to CN. 

But in my defense, I still have 3 plls and the olls to learn


----------



## ajayd (Mar 3, 2013)

I have 4 Oll's left. 2 L's, 2 Bars. Taking forever to pick up… Screw L's and Bars


----------



## lcsbiffi (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm just too lazy  I thought that now that there are only a few algs left I would be more motivated, but I guess it doesn't work that way with me.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 4, 2013)

No worries.. I am on an algo break too. And I know far less than you guys! LOL


----------



## lcsbiffi (Mar 6, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> No worries.. I am on an algo break too. And I know far less than you guys! LOL


But you're also improving fast


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 6, 2013)

Not since yesterday.. UGH.. it was like turning a ton of bricks around lol I kept locking up and even had a pop (very unlikely for me).

today is going to be practice drilling alright.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Mar 6, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Not since yesterday.. UGH.. it was like turning a ton of bricks around lol I kept locking up and even had a pop (very unlikely for me).
> 
> today is going to be practice drilling alright.



Now that I have two jobs (everybody hates Chris anyone?) I don't have ANY time to cube


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 6, 2013)

Ah cool, maybe I can catch up with you.. LOL


----------



## Gordon (Mar 6, 2013)

I guess you would have to stop for two year until I would catch up with you guys


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 6, 2013)

Ah no, get out of here.. You could be just as fast.. But I guess you just have to find the time to do more solves. LOL.. (only kidding here..)


----------



## Gordon (Mar 6, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> But I guess you just have to find the time to do more solves



That is exactly my problem...


----------



## lcsbiffi (Mar 6, 2013)

Gordon said:


> That is exactly my problem...



and now it's also a problem of mine  But you're also improving really fast


----------



## lcsbiffi (Mar 9, 2013)

yeaaaah, broke my ao5 and ao12 \o/

*Ao12*
*average*: 23.23
*times*:24.00, 21.89, 29.21, 18.62, 23.12, 20.09, 18.77, (30.63), 24.64, (18.40), 27.23, 24.77

ao5: 20.66


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 9, 2013)

WOOHOOO!!! Partytime!!


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow, nice times!! My times are not so great today


----------



## lcsbiffi (Mar 23, 2013)

*Ao100*
average of 5: 20.65
average of 12: 22.42
average of 50: 23.97
session average: 24.68

times:


Spoiler



25.45, 24.21, 19.68, 25.62, 23.65, 21.96, 19.38, 26.58, 26.48, 29.50, 22.56, 22.52, 25.26, 20.70, 28.00, 28.88, 24.52, 24.39, 23.10, 21.78, 23.25, 29.53, 26.50, 24.84, 22.63, 27.41, 27.95, 24.38, (32.91), 27.56, 24.07, 20.99, 29.54, 25.68, 26.08, 22.71, 22.99, 18.94, 24.05, 25.60, 24.84, 27.48, 22.22, 26.27, 25.58, 21.41, 24.34, 26.30, 23.14, 24.62, 27.02, 25.40, 23.30, 22.89, 26.19, 22.22, 21.86, 25.03, 24.81, 27.55, 26.10, 19.89, 20.69, 23.84, 18.92, 21.37, 23.53, 21.53, 28.10, 22.95, 20.78, 25.48, 28.65, (17.20), 17.66, 28.98, 21.56, 28.28, 24.00, 29.13, 25.73, 23.87, 28.33, 19.33, 22.37, 26.23, 28.56, 30.12, 22.16, 29.28, 25.98, 22.90, 26.37, 24.06, 25.30, 22.66, 26.09, 26.36, 27.71, 28.24


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 23, 2013)

WOOOOWWW!! Nice!!


----------



## lcsbiffi (Mar 23, 2013)

Yeah, I beat my ao 5 (by 0.01) and all my other pbs  it was quite a good session. But I must admit that i expected to have more sub 20 solves


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 23, 2013)

Yeah I know what you mean.. but your times are looking nice and stable.

You should see my session hahahha NOT going there lol


----------



## lcsbiffi (Mar 23, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Yeah I know what you mean.. but your times are looking nice and stable.
> 
> You should see my session hahahha NOT going there lol



hahah progressing slowly but steadily.

I'm just sad that I can't practice that much anymore. I've been working from 7am-1pm then from 2pm-6pm and the going to college from 7:30pm-11pm


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 23, 2013)

Wow.. *bows before you* 

RESPECT!!


----------



## lcsbiffi (Mar 23, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Wow.. *bows before you*
> 
> RESPECT!!



haha thanks. I'm the one paying for my college, so I need to have 2 works to get enough money  even though I don't consider my second job a hard job, I just love working at a daily newspaper.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 23, 2013)

Well still.. not many younguns like you that are willing to do such a thing.. so.. *bows, hat off*


----------



## lcsbiffi (Mar 24, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Well still.. not many younguns like you that are willing to do such a thing.. so.. *bows, hat off*



Thank you  I study in one of the best journalism colleges in the country. I think it's not fair for my parents to pay everything without any kind of support. It's the least I can do.


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 24, 2013)

Pretty cool. My times are steadily decreasing but yours are very nice!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 24, 2013)

lcsbiffi said:


> Thank you  I study in one of the best journalism colleges in the country. I think it's not fair for my parents to pay everything without any kind of support. It's the least I can do.





Well.. I think that is a VERY noble thing of yours. Your partner in life is going to be a very lucky person :tu

And no.. I am not being tacky.. I am just very amazed.. it is a rare qualilty these days, your mindset


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 24, 2013)

The last four years have I been doing a night (bachelor) study as well. I just finished my thesis and will have a final exam in a few weeks. I think without the study every night I might have been sub 20 by now


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 24, 2013)

Good.. at least I can roughly keep up with you this way  lol


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow, I'm impressed too - you guys lead such full, busy and ambitious lives, and still find the time and energy to devote such consistent passion and dedication to cubing - respect!


----------



## lcsbiffi (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you guys  cubing is my Hobbie, and I don't think I will ever stop doing that


----------



## lcsbiffi (Apr 23, 2013)

Reviving this for now

*Ao12*
average: 22.23
times:20.90, (27.67), 20.31, (19.24), 20.91, 25.78, 23.02, 21.33, 23.02, 22.98, 21.35, 22.67


----------



## moralsh (Apr 23, 2013)

still way faster than me!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 23, 2013)

Woo niiiicee!!! Great times you've got there


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow.... I bet you are practicing at your new job


----------



## lcsbiffi (Apr 25, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Wow.... I bet you are practicing at your new job



I wish.. I'm always out of the newsroom, sometimes on a press conference, other times on a soccer training, and still others I'm interviewing the yoyo world champion lol


----------



## lcsbiffi (May 27, 2013)

Just gonna leave this here

*average of 29* (?)
*session average*: 23.54
*best average of 12*: 22.45
*times*: 24.22, 20.74, 21.51, (31.04), 26.81, 23.09, 22.16, 23.91, 24.29, 20.67, 25.75, 27.35, 21.14, 22.69, 26.59, 23.62, 26.95, 18.57, 20.25, 20.48, 25.41, 22.67, (15.88), 24.90, 24.98, 19.74, 23.83, 27.06, 25.08

the 15.88 was a full step solve


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 27, 2013)

Nice times!!! :tu


----------



## lcsbiffi (May 27, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Nice times!!! :tu



They could be better if I had more time to practice


----------



## MarcelP (May 27, 2013)

lcsbiffi said:


> Just gonna leave this here
> 
> *average of 29* (?)
> *session average*: 23.54
> ...



So your Ao12 of 4 weeks ago was faster than the fastest Ao12 out of this session. You must be doing something wrong... LOL..


----------



## lcsbiffi (May 27, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> So your Ao12 of 4 weeks ago was faster than the fastest Ao12 out of this session. You must be doing something wrong... LOL..



Yeah, not prcticing is what I'm doing wrong  It's hard to work 10 hours/day and still go to college lol hahaha


----------



## MarcelP (May 28, 2013)

Yeah, I know what you mean.. For me that is 12 hours per day and study at night.. BUT.. next week thursday I have my final exam and then I have my Bachelor of Computer Sc


----------



## lcsbiffi (May 29, 2013)

Guess I did something right today

*average of 12*
*average*: 21.80
*times*: 19.93, (17.88), 20.21, 21.12, (25.49), 22.98, 22.78, 22.21, 24.84, 18.93, 22.78, 22.19


----------



## MarcelP (May 29, 2013)

Nice, signature update


----------



## lcsbiffi (May 29, 2013)

updated


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jun 19, 2013)

*Average of 100* (finallyyyyyyyy *not much progress though*)
average 100: 23.37
average 50: 22.70
average 12: 21.74
average 5: 19.74
mean 3: 19.65
times:


Spoiler



1. 24.54 D U' L2 B F' L' D2 L' R B2 R2 F' D2 R' L2 B L' B2 F R' U2 R L' U2 R' 
2. 23.44 L' B2 L2 F R' B' D' R B' R B' L D U L' U2 D R U' F L F R B U2 
3. 22.53 U' R' L2 B' L F L F2 D F' D B D' U' R B2 U2 R L' D2 F L' D' L' U' 
4. 21.75 U' F' B U2 L R F2 R2 D L' R D' B F D' U L' R D2 R2 F2 U' L' R2 F 
5. 19.38 R2 L' U' L B R' B' U R L2 U D F2 U R U2 B2 F D L U D B' F2 D' 
6. 20.37 L2 B' R' D2 U R F B2 U2 L2 R' U B' L2 F U2 F2 B' D2 B2 F' R' D' F2 B 
7. 19.19 L2 R D' B2 F' U F B U2 F L F L' B D' L2 R' F' U B L R' B2 L B' 
8. 23.50 R B L' D B2 D R U' F2 R U' L B2 R' L U2 B2 R' F2 U' B2 F R' D' B' 
9. 19.43 U2 B2 F2 L' R' F' B2 D L U B' R2 B' D' B2 R D2 R' B' D L' U' F' D2 R' 
10. 21.95 B' F2 L B' R B' R L D' U' L' R U' L' F' U R' F2 L2 U R' F U' R' L' 
11. 24.14 R' D L' B' F R2 B U2 D' L2 R U2 B' L F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F B D' F' U 
12. 23.24 L' F2 R2 L2 B U R2 U2 R B2 U2 F' B2 L U' L' D2 R2 U2 F' B' U2 R2 F L2 
13. 25.16 L2 R2 F R' U' L' R2 U B2 U B' U2 R' L2 F U' R' U' F B L2 R B' U' D2 
14. 21.12 R' F' B' L B D2 U F R D2 L2 B L' B' L' B U F B R' U2 R B D' L 
15. 24.39 L2 U2 F2 R U L D' L U2 L' R D R2 F' R2 U D' R2 L' U F' R' F' L D 
16. 22.32 U' F L' D2 F2 U2 B2 R' L2 D2 L2 R' B' U' R' U2 D' F' D' U2 B2 R B' R D 
17. 24.42 F2 U' R2 L2 U' L D' F2 L' B F2 U' F' B2 L D U2 L' U2 R L' F2 R' L B' 
18. 28.17 B' U2 R2 L F2 R2 U' L B' U2 F' D F' U' D' B2 F2 U L B' D2 L2 R2 U2 L' 
19. 20.66 L2 R2 B' F' R2 F2 U L2 D L' U B' R' F2 D2 U' R' L2 F' D' L D B' D2 L2 
20. 21.11 R2 U2 D' F B D' U' B' D' F U' B' L U' L2 B' U2 L2 U B' R' D L F2 B2 
21. 24.03 F U2 L B2 F' D' F2 L B D2 B L2 R2 F2 B L D' B2 D U B' R D2 B2 F 
22. 26.91 F' U2 L2 R2 B' U' B U2 B U D' B' L2 B L' F' L' B2 U' B' D F D2 R' D2 
23. 33.67 B' R' B D R L F2 U' F2 B D2 B2 D U' R' U2 R F' D2 F L2 F R F R2 
24. 24.13 L2 U' F U2 R2 L2 D2 L' B2 U' R L' B2 D2 L' R F R' D B' D' B' D B' D2 
25. 20.55 L' D2 B D B D' L' F2 L D2 U F R2 D' L B' D' F' U F' B R L2 U2 B2 
26. 19.94 B F' L2 F2 R D' U L2 F2 R' D F B U' R B2 D' B2 F U' B F' L2 D U' 
27. 21.71 D' R2 L D' F L' B' D2 F U2 D2 L' F R B U D' L' B' L2 B2 U R U' B 
28. 25.33 L U2 R' F U2 D F' R2 F2 B' R L' U2 R2 U R U L' F2 R2 L' D U2 F2 L 
29. 26.83 F R' L' F' D2 R2 L' B' L B' D' L2 D' L2 B' D2 U' F2 R' U' F R' F2 B R 
30. 26.39 R' L B2 D' F2 R' L' U2 F' L2 D' L' D F B R' L' B D B2 R' D L2 F L 
31. 18.50 D2 L2 D2 U2 R B D R2 B2 F2 L2 B2 F' U' R2 L' F' U B' D' U' F2 D L2 U2 
32. 22.70 B D' R2 F2 D F2 U L2 F' R' F' R F2 U L2 R2 D2 L' U' B2 R L2 D2 R' L2 
33. 23.84 L' B' U2 R U D R' D L U' D F2 U2 B2 F2 D L2 F' B D L' D' R L2 D2 
34. 24.98 D' L2 U2 D' L B R2 U2 R2 U' R' B' F D' L D' L' R' F2 U2 F2 L U' F R' 
35. 19.65 L' R F' D' R2 U L D R2 F D2 B R' L U2 B2 D U' R L2 U' R2 F L R 
36. 22.73 B' U' R B2 R D' R' U B2 L F R B' U F' R2 F' D R' D' R B2 L2 B L' 
37. 23.62 B' R2 F R2 F U' B F' L' B' R' D F' D2 L' R2 B2 L' F2 U2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 
38. 14.27 U' F' R2 D2 F2 U2 B L' F2 B2 D F D' B' R B2 F' R U2 F2 R' L2 B' L2 D' 
39. 26.32 F U R B U' R2 D2 U2 B' U L F U R2 B D' U L2 B U2 F2 U F' D' F 
40. 23.35 R2 B2 U' D2 L' R' F2 L2 D R' F' R' D2 F' D2 B' D2 U B U B2 L' F' L B2 
41. 29.28 R2 L' B L' F2 B2 L2 R' F2 L F U' D' F' R2 B F2 U L2 D' L B' R2 D U' 
42. 21.12 R2 U D2 F D' L' B' F2 D U L' D L D2 F' B' U' B' L B2 U L' B' R2 F2 
43. 18.66 R L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F L2 R' F' U2 R2 F2 L2 R' D' U2 F' R 
44. 27.97 U F' R U F L F2 R2 B L' D R2 U F2 L' D L D L2 F U' B R' D B 
45. 29.81 R2 D R L' F2 B D B' L' D2 L2 B D' R B L' R F2 B R' L2 D' L2 F2 L2 
46. 22.33 U R2 U' L2 U' B D2 L D' U' F' U2 R L' B U2 R D2 U L U L2 U D2 B 
47. 19.69 R B R' U F' R B D2 L F2 L D' R' B R' F B' U2 R' B F U B2 L' B' 
48. 22.85 R' L2 B L U' R2 B R' U F D B' U' D F2 B R' D L2 U' D2 R' F' D2 B' 
49. 19.44 D L' R U B' L R F2 U2 L F D U' R' D F2 U2 L F L2 B' F2 R B' F 
50. 19.74 B L R F' B R' F D' U F' L2 R' B' F L2 D' F' L2 F B2 L2 F2 B2 D' F2 
51. 20.27 U' F' R' F B' R L F' U2 D' R B D2 B2 D' R L2 B2 R D R B2 R B L 
52. 19.80 U R2 F L D2 L2 F' B D L D2 B R2 U L U' D2 F B D' L' F D R' F' 
53. 24.62 U B' R2 U2 D2 F2 L2 R D' L' B2 L2 R' F' L' F2 L R' D L R D B R' L' 
54. 21.84 U B' L B' R' U' B2 R B R U' D2 B2 R' B2 L U D2 L2 D B2 L' F' D2 R 
55. 29.21 L2 U R2 L' F2 L2 D' L2 U' D L2 D R B2 R U L2 R2 F R D2 U' B2 L' B 
56. 25.17 D R' U D2 L B U' R' D R L2 D L R2 F2 D2 U R' D F R B2 F' U F2 
57. 21.80 D F2 D' B2 U2 D' L2 D2 B F' U2 D2 R2 F2 R' U R2 B' L' D U L U2 F' L2 
58. 23.59 D' U2 B R' U2 F2 L' B2 D2 L2 U2 R' U2 D B U2 D' R' D L2 F2 L2 B2 U' R' 
59. 20.74 D' B' D B R2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 R' D F' B R D F B' U' F' L R D' U R' 
60. 21.99 F R' U R D' F2 B2 R F B' U D2 L F2 R B L' U L' U2 B2 R' F U' L2 
61. 26.34 U L' R U D' B' F' D R' D2 R2 L' F B' R B' F U' L2 D' B U2 L F' R2 
62. 24.38 U2 B2 D R L F' D F' R' D F L U2 R' U2 D' R U' D B2 F' L' D' F R' 
63. 19.67 B L' R' U2 F2 B U D' R' L F R2 D' U' L U2 B2 F R' D' F U B2 R2 B' 
64. 26.36 B' F D2 F' R' F' L' D B' F' D F' L U2 R' L' D' L U' F' U D R D2 U2 
65. 21.12 L R' U' L2 F D2 U L' F' R2 F2 B2 D L' R F B2 U2 B U' L' U D R' U2 
66. 27.48 D2 L' B' U R' U2 F2 B' L2 R D F2 D2 B' L D B D2 R D' L2 D2 F R F2 
67. 22.85 D2 F D' R2 U2 L' U L B' D' R F B D2 B R' U2 D2 R D2 F R F' L R 
68. 27.74 F' D' R2 B2 D' L2 D B' U L F2 B L' R2 U' D' L R' U R2 L2 D R' L2 D' 
69. 21.79 B' R2 B D' U2 R D2 U2 R B F' R' D' R' B2 F L' D2 U' R2 D2 U L' B2 U' 
70. 26.16 U2 D' L' F2 L' B R' B2 L' B R D' R' F2 L' U' L F2 D F' R2 U2 L D' B2 
71. 22.23 F L U' D F2 R2 D2 F' U2 L R' B' R' L D2 B2 U2 L' R B2 F L' D' B' D' 
72. 24.73 R' F2 U2 F B D F B L B' L D' F2 L U D2 R2 F' L' U D F U' B2 U2 
73. 23.29 U' L2 U D' R2 U' R2 D2 F D' U2 F2 B' R' B' L2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D F' B2 
74. 24.45 D R' U' F' B2 U B L2 B2 D U2 L U F2 D2 L' F2 L' F U D F2 D2 L U2 
75. 25.06 L2 D2 B2 D' R' D R B2 L F2 B' D2 B2 U2 L B2 F2 D2 R' U2 D' B2 F' U' L' 
76. 25.48 U F U2 R2 F' D2 B' D2 R' U D' F' D2 F D' L2 D' L2 D2 U L' U F' R2 F' 
77. 21.38 F R B' F D L2 R2 U2 L R' D F2 D R' D' U B2 R D B U2 B2 U' D2 B 
78. 23.23 D L B' U' D' B2 F' U2 D2 B' U D2 B R2 D' L2 B' R2 F2 D2 F2 U B' L2 R2 
79. 28.59 B2 L B2 F2 L R' F2 B' L D L' F R L' B2 U2 R U D2 B U2 L' B R' F' 
80. 24.54 F2 D' L2 B D' F2 B R' B2 D U' R2 B' F' R2 D2 U L' U R2 U2 D B U' D' 
81. 24.98 F L' B' L2 F' U L F U2 R2 F2 R D R' B2 L U' B' U2 R F2 R L' F' L2 
82. 20.32 B F R U' B U2 D2 F R U2 F B U' L U2 D B' F L' U2 F B U2 L' D2 
83. 22.44 R' L2 U L' U' L' F L D' R' D2 B2 L2 D U2 B F D U2 L D R' F2 D L2 
84. 19.62 F L' B' F' L2 B L D F' D L2 R D2 F' D L D R L D2 F B R B2 F2 
85. 20.92 L2 D2 F R2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 U2 D R' B2 D2 R2 B U' R B R B2 L D B' 
86. 27.64 B' U F R F' R2 D' U' F' B U2 B' U D2 B2 D B' F' U D2 L D2 L B2 U 
87. 20.66 F' L' F R D F' B' R2 B F L' D R2 U2 D R2 U' F2 B' U' F' D B2 R U2 
88. 23.74 L R' B' F U R2 U2 F R2 U2 F U F L2 U R B' U2 L R' B U L2 U2 R2 
89. 26.43 L' R' U R F2 B' D' L' U D L F' B' U2 B2 F2 L' F' U L F D U' F U2 
90. 24.01 B2 R D2 R B2 F' U2 F B2 L' D U L R2 D' L B2 F D2 F2 R' L' B2 D U 
91. 23.73 F' R2 B2 R' U' R F' D L U2 B' R' D2 F B U' R2 L2 F U2 L' R2 D2 L' D 
92. 21.52 B F' R' L U' D R2 F D' B2 F2 R' F2 B2 U' F R' B D F2 U R B' R2 U' 
93. 27.85 R L' D' B2 F R2 B2 R' L' B U2 D2 R2 U L' B2 F' R B2 R2 D2 U2 L B2 U2 
94. 24.50 D2 R2 F' U' R U2 B' F' D L' F B U2 F2 D R B' R F' U' B L2 D L2 R 
95. 27.65 B F2 L' U D' R' L2 F R L F U F' B' R' B2 U2 D2 R' D' R D R2 F' B2 
96. 24.02 F2 U2 L' D F L B R' F' R D' L U' R' F D2 L R2 F2 B' D B' F2 R2 F 
97. 29.93 B2 U' B L' F B2 U F B R U' B2 L F2 B U2 L2 B2 F' D2 U2 L B' D2 F2 
98. 20.90 U2 F B U2 L2 U2 R' L' U' L U' R2 B2 L' F U2 D R' B2 L' B2 D' F' L R2 
99. 25.12 F' B' U D2 R L' U2 D2 L2 D L D2 R2 L2 F R' F' L R' F B R2 F D' L 
100. 22.66 U L2 B2 L U2 D' B2 R F' U' B' D' L' U2 D' F' R D' L' B2 L U' F' U' B


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice man! You need to attend a new competition to get rid of that ugly 38 average Ao5 LOL..


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jun 19, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Nice man! You need to attend a new competition to get rid of that ugly 38 average Ao5 LOL..


I know. When I attended my first competition, I was averaging around 27 seconds, and I got a 38 second official average.
Now that I'm averaging 21 seconds, maybe I'll get a 31 sec official average lol


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jun 24, 2013)

Video with 3 solves  I twisted a corner during the first solve, so I untwisted it in the middle of the solve lol don't know if that's wca legal


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 25, 2013)

Nice solves. Not many big pauses. And yes, it is legal to undo a corner twist during a solve.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jun 25, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Nice solves. Not many big pauses. And yes, it is legal to undo a corner twist during a solve.



Good to know. I need to brush up on the wca rules before my next competition (July 17th or something)


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jun 25, 2013)

lcsbiffi said:


> Good to know. I need to brush up on the wca rules before my next competition (July 17th or something)



My next comp is on July 19th lol

Do you do OH?


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jun 25, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> My next comp is on July 19th lol
> 
> Do you do OH?



Nope  I have problems when I get to the pll/oll phase during OH lol I can't remember the algs at all


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jun 27, 2013)

Beat my pb in my solves for the race for sub 20  from 15.xx to 13.79 

Round 319
average: 21.44
times: 22.06, (24.90), 21.79, 20.19, 24.33, 23.86, 20.88, (13.79), 24.78, 20.26, 19.47, 20.93


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 28, 2013)

Holy cow. that's pretty fast. Was it a lucky solve?

Edit: all solves sub 25.. that must feel....awesome


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah, I had a PLL skip on that one, but it's still pretty freaking fast for me lol. My NL fasttest is still 15.xx 

And yeah, I'm still improving, just at a slower pace.  I've been practicing more this past few days because I have a competition on July 27th  It's the 'Brazilian Open' lol so I guess the holder of the brazilain record (Gabriel Dechichi) will be there ;( so no 1st place for me


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 28, 2013)

Try not finish last.. LOL that is a good enough goal for me at comps


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jun 28, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Try not finish last.. LOL that is a good enough goal for me at comps



Yeah, for me too  lol


----------

